# *Official Game Thread*: Rockets at Bulls 11/3



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

<p align="center">







vs.








*Houston Rockets vs Chicago Bulls*</p>


<p align="center">







  |  
















  |  









</p>

*Overview*
The underachieving teams with plenty of potential but not much to show for it in recent years face off in Chicago monday night.

Shoot first PG's Crawford and Francis will need to step it up if their teammates continue to have inconsistent showings. Yao Ming is becoming very very lethargic when he has to play more than 30 minutes a game. Gumby will hesitate on using him down the stretch if he is too slow to get back on defense. Mobley and Rose are in similar positions, they've been accussed of bad shot selection time after time but their scoring will be desperately needed as both teams are coming off poor, low scoring losses. If Gumby can try to isolate Yao on Curry, and open up the passing lanes with Jackson and Mobley hitting some outside shots, the Rockets will be favorites to win this one. But any time now, Curry could go for 30 and so could Crawford. Consistency will be the single most important factor in determining the winner.

*X Factor*
Chandler and Cato are strong on the boards and blocks, but the real x factor in this game will be Eddy Curry. He has to perform, get up 10-15 shots and the Bulls have a solid chance to win this game. Jackson should keep Rose in check.

*Prediction*
These are the two teams you don't want to make predicitions on. Hoping for a Rocket win, though. Mo Taylor will have a strong game off the bench, if he nails his jumpers consistently.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Although the Bulls have not played well this young season, they will put together a spirited game at home after an embarassing loss on the road to lowly Milwaukee. Once again, the Baby Bulls will come up big against an opponent that should beat them while sucking against teams they should be beating!


Houston 84
Chicago 89

Leading Scorer:

Rose 28 points

Chandler 18 rebounds 4 blocks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Houston wants to make the playoffs they have to beat teams like the Bulls. 

The Sonics, Grizzlies, Nuggets and Warriors are all on their heels this year. They need to beat the bad teams.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> If Houston wants to make the playoffs they have to beat teams like the Bulls.





> They need to beat the bad teams.


You are aware this is the Chicago Bulls forum...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Rockets 95
Bulls 87

Yao leads all scorers with 22, Crawford leads the Bulls with 20.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops. I still think the Bulls are a bad team though. They don't have direction. It's like 5 individuals out there.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Ooops. I still think the Bulls are a bad team though. They don't have direction. It's like 5 individuals out there.


You can't help but think twice about Tim Floyd's comments on the 21st century Bulls never being built to win.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls 54
Rockets 95

another butt kicking for our unmotivated team


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm a Bulls fan, and unfortunately... I'm beginning to agree with you.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Lose

Rockets- 98
Bulls- 78


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yao Ming will foul out Eddy Curry in the first quarter.

And the Rockets will win:
83
54

How many games will Paxson let this go before he fires Cartwright?

Someone call Paul Westphal. That's who I want as the new coach.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rockets: 98
Bulls: 85

Leading Scorer: Crawford 20


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

I think the Bulls can win and will win!!!
The Grizzlies beat the Rockets last night,and i'm sure Bulls will win 85-81 with a 17pts,18rbds and 5blocks Tyson Chandler!
:rocket:


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

our team plays pretty well vs playoff team, after 2 blownout losses to 2 lowly teams, i m sure the management is screaming at those young players. i actually do believe that we are going to win against the rockets. expect some break out game from JC/curry and chandler will be double/double again. somebody is gonna hit 30 +pts.

bulls win 104-93


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be, but he is right. And some people can say thje same with us and Houston! Bulls at home need to defeat a team like the rockets who have yet to make the playoffs with this team as they stand now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

home game. Bulls win

Rose scores big. 

91-84.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

The Bulls have to prove to me that they can beat decent teams like the rockets . . . right now we're getting spanked by the crap teams.

Rockets - 92
Bulls - 80

EC gets in early foul trouble . . . TC has a huge 20 pt 20 board 4 block game.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls win 87-83.

A trend of blow out losses followed by close wins starts to form. Rose finds his rhythm and leads all scorers with 25. Chandler & Curry versus Ming & Cato should be very interesting to watch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Note: Since the Bulls have won just one game that fact makes it easier for new posters to play that have not played yet. 

Predict how many games the bulls will win in November! Open to all registered posters at basketballboards.net. 

Why not try your luck!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Home game. Bulls will bounce back. Although the Rockets by no means r just a "decent" team. But we do play solid against good teams at home. Ming, Rose and Crawford will have huge games.

Bulls - 95
Rockets - 91


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Like the Rockets fan said....you hat to predict anything on the Bulls/Rockets matchup. That being said. I am going to take a stab in the dark an guess that with the day off and a chance to watch the tape of their humiliating loss to the bucks the Bulls will bounce back at home and win it 88-82. Curry will get Yao into foul trouble and will lead the Bulls with 28pts, many of them coming from the line. I sure hope the Bulls win this one, another humiliating loss so early in the season could be devesatating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lose by 30, 99-69.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 93, Rockets 80

Rose - 26


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I was going to predict another Bulls loss, but that's too _en vogue_ for this game. So I'll predict a Bulls victory in a tight contest.

Bulls 92
Rockets 90


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

I think the Bulls will win as well. If they don't, the boards will really light up. For all of this stuff to stop, all they have to do is win. Otherwise, all talk will be negative. And who can blame anyone? Cartwright and Crawford set themselves up for this by declaring themselves a playoff team and making it a definite event.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Hell I think Eddie Griifin could come back from a prefrontal lobotomy that has been botched and drop a trip dub on us right now 

There you go ... you've heard it here first. That's my prediction


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by one on a last second floater by Rose, 107-106.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Rockets 93
Bulls 87

(Curry 21)


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I think the Bulls will have a nice rebound game here and hopefully find a rotation they can stick with. Also I hope Pip is back in starting lineup although they may wait until Kirk comes back for that. I look for Chandler to continue to play inspired. He is really becoming a leader for this team. He will lead by his example against Houston with another big game.


Bulls 104

Houston 92

Chandler high scorer with 22 points.


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Rockets: 91
Bulls: 89


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 96
Rockets 92


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I like to stay optimistic. I was so disappointed with the Bucks game... so after two devastating loss, I'll put the Bulls back in a "nothing to lose" situation until they finally show up...

Bulls Win, don't know what the score

Chandler another double-double, a close one though. 10 points 11 rebounds 3 blocks.

Eddy 20 points, Francis outrebounds him 6 to 4.

Jamal is still struggling, further quaries with BC.

Rose 20 points.

Francis going crazy !!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls 101 Rockets 95 

We NEED this game!


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

The Bulls are a good basketball team at home, good enough to beat teams like the Rockets. This will most likely be a very close game that will come down to the final 5 minutes. I think I will predict the Bulls to win for the first time this season.

2-1 record so far.........
Rockets 99: Francis 30 points
Bulls 104: Chandler 20 points

We have to start hitting our shots at some point right?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

It depends on which Bulls team decides to show up. The hustiling Bulls team? Bulls 90 Rockets 87. (The only win we looked good in was against the Hawks and we couldn't beat them by 10+ points. There's no way we'll beat the Rockets by 10+ points - even on a good night). The Lazy, No-Motion, No-Defense Bulls team? Rockets 105 Bulls 65. (A 40 point loss isn't out of the question if we've already lost by 25 and 30 points to the Wizards and Bucks - both of whom aren't as good as the Rockets.)

My real prediction is that a good Bulls team shows up but it won't be enough to keep the Rockets from pulling this one out... Rockets 92 Bulls 87


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

Rocket 115
Bull 85


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rockets 89
Bulls 84


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*bulls win*

the bulls take care of business at home for the most part. 

Bulls 90
Rockets 88

Leading scorer
Curry -- 22


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 98
Rockets 89

High Scorer: Francis 31


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Spirited effort, close loss.

108-105

Yao dominates the front court, Rose, Pippen, Gill and Crawford get back on track in the backcourt.

This will be the game that kickstarts the team though.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Man, I'm really torn right now. The way the Bulls have played leads me to believe they will get beat tonight. But, since I hope that doesn't happen, I have a hard time predicting a loss. I've predicted each of the first three games as wins for the Bulls and that's only worked out once (barely). So, I'm willing to sacrifice some Ribs for the good of the team and in an attempt to reverse the pattern, I'm going with the Rockets tonight...

Rockets - 96
Bulls - 88


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Spirited effort, close loss.
> 
> 108-105
> ...


Now if something like this happens -- we play a good game, score a lot, and lose to a good team -- I'm not going to freak out as a fan. I just want us to play a good game right now. If we really bring it on defense and shoot a decent percentage, but come up short, I'll be able to deal with that.

Scoring 2.5 points in the second half, however, will not do.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Yeah - the Bulls couldn't score in a female prison. They better shoot the ball well tonight. 

I still think they will lose. 

Houston - 97
Bulls - 89


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls 70-69

Last time I picked this score we won, so I will try it again. And given that my predicted leading scorers have averaged 8 points per game, I am not picking the high scorer again.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Yeah - the Bulls couldn't score in a female prison.


Against the prison basketball team?  


















:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Yeah - the Bulls couldn't score in a female prison. They better shoot the ball well tonight.
> 
> I still think they will lose.
> ...


LOL. Descriptive. Pretty sad isnt it?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why is Kendall Gill starting over Pippen?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Rockets 104 Bulls 94. Francis with 23, Yao will block about 5 of Curry's shots. Tyson will get into early foul trouble guarding Yao, then it will be over. We have an M&Mer, Mismatch City BABY (Dick Vitale Voice)!!!!!!!!!!! Oh well, as long as we suck, we may as well try to have some fun...


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

If Francis shoots a high percentage he'll score in the 30s and we'll get beaten. If his shot doesnt drop, and he miraculously doesnt tear Crawford a new a-hole, weve got a chance.

Though

Rockets 97-89


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rockets 95
Bulls 78

I think Ming will have his way with Curry and Chandler, no offense, Ming has been putting up.

-Petey


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago Notes 

Nov 2 In their first set of back-to-back games, the Bulls shot a woeful 28 percent (23-of-82) and were outrebounded 54-45 in a 98-68 loss at Milwaukee. Chicago's two losses have been by a combined 55 points and in those games, the Bulls have shot under 30 percent (49-of-164). ... F Tyson Chandler finished with 13 points and 14 rebounds for his 22nd career double-double. ... F Jalen Rose scored 10 points and has reached double figures in 113 of his 115 games as a Bull. ... Chicago's last win at Milwaukee was March 29, 1998. ... Chicago has now lost 12 straight road games dating to February 18. ... G Jamal Crawford has started 23 consecutive games dating to March 6. 

Houston Notes 

Nov 1 The Rockets committed 24 turnovers in Saturday's home loss to Memphis. ... It was a rough night for the bench which was outscored by a lopsided 44-8. ... C Yao Ming had his second straight strong game as he finished with 19 points and 10 rebounds. He also scored 19 points in the season opener against Denver. ... The Rockets went a woeful 2-of-15 from 3-point range. ... F Bostjan Nachbar went scoreless and missed all five of his shots in seven minutes.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Just a heads up--- Tyson Chandler was a nominee for Eastern Conference Player of the Week. Awesome!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rockets are 1-1 This is their first road game. 

Beat Denver lost to Memphis. 

Shooting 43%, 38.9 to opp. 27% in threes. 43 rebounds to 39. 7blked shots to 6 by opp. 21.5 t/o to oop. 18. 86.5 pts a game to opp. 82. 

Ming 19 pts 6.5 boards 3 blocks a game *68%*
Francis 18, 5 rebounds 5 assists, 2.5 steals and 5t/o a game. 41%
Mobley 15, 6 rebounds 40%

*Kato 8.5 pts 10 rebounds. 3 blks. 50% shooting*

Bulls 1-2 

Curry 14 pts a game. 44% 5 rebounds 2 blks a game. 
Rose 13.3 pts a game 5.3 rebounds 4 assists. 32%
Chandler 13 pts 18 rebounds 3 blks. *No tournovers yet* 43%
Crawford 12 pts. 3.7 rebounds, 4.7 assists. 35%

Shooting by the rest of the team:

Gill 28%
Pippen 29%
Fizer 31%
Marshall 29%
Baxter 40%
E Rob 42%
Blounts 20% 

Bulls are shooting 33.5% giving up 44% *Shooting 32% in threes and giving up 46% in threes* 48.3 rebounds to 50 by opp. One of our strenths is offensive rebounds. 16.3 a game 10 blks and 17 t/o a game. 80.7 pts a game to opp, 97.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

Rockets 93
Bulls 72

Francis schools us for 32 pts and probably a crapload of assists to Yao showing the kiddie-Bulls the proper way to feed to the post and finish..

I'm sorry but I'm pessimistic after the Bulls horrified me with blowout losses to 2 terrible teams.. :dead:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All of you here and from other bulls boards who are calling for BC to be fired, tonight we will see what kind of coach he really is. Does the team respond to the loss? Do we play hard all the way through? In the last five years, I cannot remember a Bulls team shooting as badly as this one does!! We know all of them can do better. Has the team quit already? Turmoil we dont know about?? I dont know.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The Bulls by double digits !

The Rockets bench is prety thin and the Rose,Crawford,Curry are due for a big game.They will play huge tonight as will either Marshall or Fizer off the bench as our offensive weapons start to get on track.

All we need for this win is 48 MINUTES !!!!

High scorer: Franchise


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I want those ribs!

Rockets 98
Bulls 85

Leading scorer: Steve Franchise


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> Bulls 70-69
> 
> Last time I picked this score we won, so I will try it again. And given that my predicted leading scorers have averaged 8 points per game, I am not picking the high scorer again.


In that case, pick francis as the high scorer


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Pip is out tonight as he had his knee drained our odds of winning just went up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Hawks over Hornets 47-33. Almost HT. 

9:02 left in the third quarter NY 48-magic 35 Magic shooting 24% McGrady 3-11 rest of team 9-40


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pippen out a week. Look for Crawford to pick up the pace, knowing his minutes should increase. 

Should be interesting to see the matchup of Stevie Franchise Vs. Crawford.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls get rolling at home. 
Chicago 97
Houston 93


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jim Jackson
Kato
Ming
Mobley
Francis


Crawford
Gill
Curry
Chandler
Rose


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Rockets 97
Bulls 82

Franchise 32 pts.

Hey, at least the Bulls lose only by 15.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Pippen out a week. Look for Crawford to pick up the pace, knowing his minutes should increase.
> 
> Should be interesting to see the matchup of Stevie Franchise Vs. Crawford.


Man, I hope Van Gundy doesn't press us to death. We are severely lacking in folks who can bring the ball up the court, since this is not one of Crawford's great strengths, at least relative to other point guards.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

No matter how well he might be playing right now, take time to enjoy a confrontation between what will one day be the two best centers in basketball, EC and YM. And don't be surprised to see Eddy rise to the level of his competition.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, I hope Van Gundy doesn't press us to death. We are severely lacking in folks who can bring the ball up the court, since this is not one of Crawford's great strengths, at least relative to other point guards.


That could be a concern


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls win 3000- 2


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Bulls win 3000- 2


yeah right..... :laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

0-3 FG.....way to go


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ooo I really liked those first two baskets by Yao. So did Curry. Bulls better keep TC on Yao (defense) as long as he is in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry..air all and a stolen ball...:sigh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are sleeping....Yao 3-3 FG


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10-3 Hst. Making it look easy. Ming and Kato have 8 of their 10 pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry hasn't a clue about playing basketball.

Rose has our only FG.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy's in for a long night.


----------



## HELLHAMMER (Apr 14, 2003)

Yao would kill us if we keep on like that


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TBF,

You have me as 1-1 in the contest. I think I'm 1-2.

2-2 after tonight.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

3 dunks for Houston in 5 minutes....don't want to be so down but I see another 100-50 loss.:no:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Goddam, let's run some offense. Post up Curry. No more outside shots. We need layups.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 8 TO already?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy playin like a Puss.....guit with those jumpers...


Maybe thewy want to get Cartwright fired....who knows?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is humiliating Curry on defense and on offense, that spin move is a prototypical Yao move, if you can allow 7'5 310 to go baseline on you after you see what's coming...

The Rockets announcer: "Curry cannot handle Yao Ming, plain and simple." 
Calvin Murphy, after timeout called: "Ohh there goes Curry"


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

6 TO!!!!!!

:clap:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

If the Bulls lose by 20+ tonight, Cartwright needs to be fired. Seriously. I've been in his corner throughout, but I cannot accept losing like this. The bleeding needs to stop.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

More of the same 16-5 Hst. Bulls 17% and 7 t/o already.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Eddy will never be able to play defense he needs to get his head in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

back to back threes.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Bad shots by Crawford and Rose. Even though they made them. That's not what gets us back into games. They need to realize that. Even when the shots go down, BC needs to chew them out for poor decision making.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow Crawford is keeping the Bulls in it...

Good news for the Bulls: Moochie is in the game, our turnovers will soon be right up there with yours.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

From GameCast, seems as though Jamal is the only one who's shown up. Curry taking 18ft jumpers.... uhh????


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Unleash the Craw!

Francis just picked up his 2nd.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JC with 9 points....bulls on a 9-2 run..down by 4....

Eddy must make Yao work on defense....Don't shoot jumpers you ****ot...

Let's see if Marshall could get over his slump


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> TBF,
> 
> You have me as 1-1 in the contest. I think I'm 1-2.
> ...


Doesnt really change anything you predicted the one win. Wins are what counts. I am just keeping track of wins and losses. I changed it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jamal with 2 fouls....:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford has to sit with 2 fouls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

8 TO's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry and Crawford on bench.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rose has 3 TO's. 

Great veteran decision making there, Mr. Rose.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Rockets front line of Cato and Ming is so much bigger than ours. I don't think Curry's ever played inside against two guys this big. If I'm Cartwright I tell Eddy to adopt a WTF attitude and start playing a power game and not worry about offensive fouls.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, Tyson can board!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

4-15 FG's...tell me this isn't a coincidence....4th straight game?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Mason Jr. is actually a shorter Trent Hassell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good and bad. Crawford and Rose 4-7 between them. Bad news? rest of team 0-8.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

4-16 FG's :clap:...I'll post a clap again when we make a basket


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mobley just killed us. 29-19


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> If the Bulls lose by 20+ tonight, Cartwright needs to be fired. Seriously. I've been in his corner throughout, but I cannot accept losing like this. The bleeding needs to stop.


I think Cartwright sucks as a coach, but the Bulls don't even look like they belong on the court with the Rockets. Some of the breakdowns we're having in the lane our things you wouldn't see in a bad high school game. 

Eddy has no clue. I wonder if it would even make a difference who the coach was of this team. Is he coachable? Surely Cartwright and all of theses assistants we have are seeing what we see and are working to correct Eddy's mental lapses? Does he give a damn about hustling or defense? He is playing chicken**** basketball right now. He is floating out to the perimeter, afraid to post Yao up. 

Eddy Curry has to be the most mentally weak player on the team. He looks scared to be out there. It's really frustrating when you see young future franchise players like Carmelo and LEbron and even Yao who play with the necessary passion to lead their teams to the next level. Eddy doesn't even look like he wants to be out there sometimes.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Houston with 7 steal in the 1st quarter....back to back 3 pointer's......

Marshall for 3!!!! :clap:


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

so far ,eddy lose to Yao!
this game is a test for eddy!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kendall Gill Is Horrible.. He Makes Bad Decisions Too Often For A Supposed Vet.. And It Seems Like He Doesn't Trust Tyson In the Post, He Keeps Going Away From Him..


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

29-22 Rockets after 1. 3 by Marshall at the buzzer. Be curious to here how many points in the paint each team has.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall for three. 29-22. 

Bulls 29%! (1,000 in threes) Hst.57% Bulls 9 t/o and hst has 7 steals in one quarter. We are lucky to be down by only 7.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 29-22 Rockets after 1. 3 by Marshall at the buzzer. Be curious to here how many points in the paint each team has.


Houston 10, Bulls 2


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

3 turnovers by both Gill and Rose, our vets.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount in the game, we're making a comeback.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

You can not win in the nba with good consistent guard play everynight. AGain Gill is killing us. O for 2. 3TO and mobley has 9 points. The bulls still do not have any guard play.

Rose is a three and at best craw is all shoot and not D. What other guard do we have.

david


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Marshall for three. 29-22.
> 
> Bulls 29%! (1,000 in threes) Hst.57% Bulls 9 t/o and hst has 7 steals in one quarter. We are lucky to be down by only 7.


We are lucky so far. I would say our shooting should improve, but after watching the last three games I'm not so sure.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Blount in the game, we're making a comeback.


He shoots, he scores. Bulls down by 3.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

This mass, college style substitution crap has got to go... as does Cartwright. Never, and I mean never should Mason, Robinson, Fizer, Marshall and Blount all be on the floor at one time. That is suicide.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'll say this. I have been an advocate to fire BC, but the Bulls don't even look like they belong in the league and it's not all of his fault. Some of these silly mistakes should not be made at any level of basketball, beyond middle school. So many of our young players have been able to coast along on their talent for so long (hs,college, etc)it's killing them now. If I were coaching this rag-tag group, I would get ejected so I wouldn't have to watch this crap.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Perimeter D sucks......boy I wish we had Trenton Hassell


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hot dog! We are up to 30% in shooting.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Same ****every game. Their guards have 20 of their 35 points. The bulls have all these in btween PF and no guards. Mason can barely bring the ball upcourt and gill is killing us.

david

Keep things clean, no masked cursing!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer in 4 minutes has outplayed Eddy Curry.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

by the way..where is Pippen?????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> by the way..where is Pippen?????


He's going to sit out the next 4 bulls losses with a sore knee.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we miss kirk Hinrich....we don't have anyone else to put on Mobley(guy I hate him so much)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hst 58% and 63% in threes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler back in for Fizer. 2 fouls in about 1:30.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

On Corie Blount..

Calvin Murphy: "Why is he wearing a headband?"
Bill: "I assume it's to keep the sweat out of his eyes..."
Calvin Murphy: "He really gonna sweat that much in 2 minutes of play?"


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DaBullz?

Is he going to IR?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Moochie just blew by Crawford.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> On Corie Blount..
> 
> Calvin Murphy: "Why is he wearing a headband?"
> ...


That is funny


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Fizer in 4 minutes has outplayed Eddy Curry.


Your personal agenda to take shots at Eddy Curry at every turn is pretty sad and is getting really old. Fizer has hardly outplayed anyone.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> DaBullz?
> 
> Is he going to IR?


He should. We could use Linton Johnson right now. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=afp-basket_nba_pippen&prov=afp&type=lgns

CHICAGO, United States (AFP) - Chicago Bulls forward Scottie Pippen will miss at least one week after receiving a cortisone shot in his left knee.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Your personal agendy to take shots at Eddy Curry at every turn is pretty sad. Fizer has hardly outplayed anyone.


"Fizer has hardly outplayed anyone."

Exactly.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

thanks DaBullz!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Sad.. Our Most Effective Offense Is Corie Blount's 18 Foot Jumpers..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hey we are 3-4 in threes. Lets shoot threes the rest of the game! lol


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls really need to keep this game close, especially for Fantasy players everywhere


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> "Fizer has hardly outplayed anyone."
> ...


If that is the case, bench Chandler too... because Fizer has "outplayed" him as well.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> On Corie Blount..
> 
> Calvin Murphy: "Why is he wearing a headband?"
> ...


I've got to say, some of your commentary is rather annoying but that was hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually

Curry is 0-4 with 1 rebound, 1 TO, and 1 PF, 0 points

Fizer is 1-3 with 2-2 FT, 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 1 PF, 4 points


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Francis keeps talking about wanting to win, dedication, willing to work with Yao... but when he isn't in double digit numbers by halftime he starts getting agitated. Currently he has 2 points, which is why he just made that horrible play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> If that is the case, bench Chandler too... because Fizer has "outplayed" him as well.


Chandler's on pace to get another double-double.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Holy crap Stevie! Good comeback.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Francis hurt???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Stupid jump shots


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

cant there be a game where the Bulls shoot 60% ????


A man can dream......

I guess there is more of a chance to find life in another solar system in the next 20 years than this Bulls team shooting 50%


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It's a sad day when one of the biggest homer announcers in the NBA (Johnny Kerr) says that Eddy was shaking in his shoes going up against Yao in the first quarter. I want to see Eddy show some heart and at least try to go to the hole against Yao.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

glad I can't see this game. though I have a pretty strong mental picture.

I notice Roger Mason and Kendall Gill have logged more minutes than either Rose or Crawford.

That can't be a good thing.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jalen Rose Is Stupid.. It Was A 5 On 4 And He Takes A Long Jumper.. Chandler Ended Up Getting The Rebound, But That's Just Lack of Awareness..


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy should go play with his PlayStation2


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gill is horrible..........

:nonono:

CURRY IS A ****IN *****, CANT EVEN TAKE IT TO YAO!!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> It's a sad day when one of the biggest homer announcers in the NBA (Johnny Kerr) says that Eddy was shaking in his shoes going up against Yao in the first quarter. I want to see Eddy show some heart and at least try to go to the hole against Yao.


I know this may sound weird, but as this game progresses, it looks like the game plan is to keep Yao on the perimeter. All of our PFs and Cs have been playing 12ft and out, with what I've counted as 7 18ft+ jumpers by the bigs.

Something ain't right.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We Suck, I Can't Watch This Crap..


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We cant score in the paint....

How many power forwards do we have?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> cant there be a game where the Bulls shoot 60% ????
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with 45%, 60 would be like a basketball orgasm for Bulls fans.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I know this may sound weird, but as this game progresses, it looks like the game plan is to keep Yao on the perimeter. All of our PFs and Cs have been playing 12ft and out, with what I've counted as 7 18ft+ jumpers by the bigs.
> ...


You may be right Retro. Maybe the game plan is to try and open the lane up by getting Yao on the perimeter. We sure haven't been taking advantage of it so far.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

9-31 FG?????

maybe they should quit practising at the Berto Center...and shift to the United center


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

*eddy sitting on bench*

this is killing my fantasy team, i need eddy curry in the game no matter how bad he is playing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell do we take so many damn jump shots...

this team is horrible... a bunch of selfish ****ers on this team... all they care about are stats... they don't give a **** on the defensive end. 

Horrible


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kendall Gill Is Worse Than Hassell..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yea and it seems like Gill is cartwrights favorite player already with the minutes hes getting. 

and he can't shoot at all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls at 26%......


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a home game 

Have people started throwing things on the floor yet?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 0-5. 0-2 in free throws.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

padgett taking it to us. I hear the boo birds.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

CURRY SUCKS!!!!!

This is horrible... another blowout... can't even make it a close game...


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Just Awful. I repeat my post of last game. Chandler is the only person playing ball.

david


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddy Is A 280 Pound Kitten..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scott Padgett taking the Bulls to the Butter. What the heck is happening? I chance the channel and that is the first thing I see. 55-35 at the half, absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not sure I've seen a worse all around team in recent history, can anyone prove me wrong? Well I mean other than the 15 win Bulls. Even they were better than this. I seriously am a danger to society when I watch the Bulls, I've almost broken my TV twice already. I had to quit watching.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 6 assists.

Francis is 5-6 FG with 11 pts
Curry is 0-5 with 2 rebounds
Chandler is 1-4, but 6-8 FT, with 7 rebounds and 8 points
Crawford is 2-7 with 2 assists and 9 points
Rose is 2-5 with 1 assist and 5 points
Ming is 5-9 with 2 rebounds and 10 points
Jacson is 3-5 with 4 rebounds, 3 assists, and 6 points
Mobley is 3-5, 3-4 3Pt, 3-4 FT, 2 reb, 2 ast, 12 points

Bulls outscored 18-4 in the paint

Marshall at 1-2 FG and Blount at 2-3 FG are the only bulls shooting .500.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Does Eddy Curry need to be punched in the face to get going!? Jebus show some damn passion, you're getting paid to play basketball!

Ugh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

55-35....Something is wrong with this team. Does anyone else see this?  

Awful effort again!!! 24% at home....Unnacceptable.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This is a home game
> 
> Have people started throwing things on the floor yet?


No, but the boos sure were raining down on the Bulls after Padgett made Chandler look like a chump. By the way, nobody rotated or put him on his *** when he went to the rim.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well At Least Cartwright Is Gonna Get Fired..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

whatever BC is trying to do with this team, it isnt working. Players are not playing for him. I have no idea what he said or did, but the team is not responding to what he wants.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> Eddy Is A 280 Pound Kitten..


I like the nickname a girl on the other board gave him: "Charman". Seems to work for me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> Well At Least Cartwright Is Gonna Get Fired..


I think I might be ready to join that bandwagon. Up until now I was neutral.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose and Gill make a turnover machine. 

Throw in the towel! I can't take this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Roughly half the bulls' points are on free throws.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

bulls 9 of 37 shooting in the first half, 
bulls took 18 free throw
Rocket 4 free throw


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bad bad bad bad bad bad bad.
Eddy is a black hole (again) but can't get a halfway decent look. That hook shot in the first half was the ugliest thing I've ever seen.
Crawford, a couple of dumb shots again.
Bad ball movement.
Chandler is the only one who really seems to be trying well out there.

Bottom line is, if the Bulls are going to win any games, they're going to have to start shooting over 30% and maybe playing a tiny bit of defense. This, of course, is stating the obvious, but I can't believe the shooting especially. We had a bunch of shots that seemed to fall in and then somehow come out, but I don't know if I've ever seen this many bricks in one half of basketball. It hurts to watch.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I have seen womens basketball at the high school level more exciting than this.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> Bulls 54
> Rockets 95
> 
> another butt kicking for our unmotivated team


joke???


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Does Eddy Curry need to be punched in the face to get going!? Jebus show some damn passion, you're getting paid to play basketball!
> 
> Ugh


I'm just glad I'm not the coach of this team. I would have a very hard time keeping my composure while watching the stupid things these guys do on the court (I'm sure coaching has something to do with it). Tyson plays with passion. That's about it. Somewhere Tim Floyd is smiling.

At what point as a coach do you just go off on young guys like Curry who are under-achieving and making the same mistakes over and over? Knowing Eddy's personality, he probably wouldn't respond well to this, but he needs to be told how bad he is sucking and in a demostrative way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Has BC changed the offense in anyway from last year??? Something is wrong.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 55-35....Something is wrong with this team. Does anyone else see this?
> 
> Awful effort again!!! 24% at home....Unnacceptable.


I see two of the 3C's have packed it in. Curry's completely intimidated and has lost all confidence You've really got to start questioning his heart at this time. Crawford hasn't even attempted to play defense. He's playing as though he'd rather be somewhere else. Neither of them deserve anymore PT this evening. And when Friday rolls around I'd have both of them take a seat on the bench and trot out a starting lineup of Rose, Robinson, Johnson, Marshall and Chandler. And if they are benched, who will they blame it on this time?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Losing more games is not gonna help us. BC must go. I supported him at first but the guys is simply not getting it done in relation to his players.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i WANT BILL LAIMBEER. NO NONSENSE, GET AFTER HIS PLAYERS, YELL AT THE REFS AND NO EASY BUCKETS. GET HIM PAX


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Has BC changed the offense in anyway from last year??? Something is wrong.


Rose isn't the primary option.

2-3 FG in Q1
0-2 FG in Q2

He averaged > 19 FGA last season. He's on pace for 10.

Donyell Marshall averaged near 30 minutes/game last year. Tonight he has 9 minutes, on pace for 18 in the game.

JWill was the starter for the first ~60 games or so.

Fizer averaged ~20 minutes/game last year. He's got 6 minutes tonight, on pace for 12.

Maybe we really miss Hassell's defense more than we want to admit.

We had Dalibor to root us on from the bench ;-)


(Thinking of the differences)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone think there might be more to this than meets the eye? You think BC did something and this team has just completely quit on him?

I mean, there is literally no one on this team even out there doing even remotely a good job. Except for Chandler, who is just working hard. And Crawford who has probably given up entirely on the team game at this point.

I mean clearly this team is not performing. There must be a reason. Are our guys trying to get BC fired?


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

The first half of this game is terrible.. I can't believe i actually sat here and watched this messed.. I could've been watching some monday night football instead of this sad excuse for a game..


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Looking at the box score it seems as if we just cant shoot. Jesus christ. thats why you go to the basket and go to the foul line. Simple basketball.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

That's what scares the hell out of me Kimet, is Eddy might need a trip to the wizard to get some heart (in the words of Bryan Cox). Hmmm...somewhere I see a Wizard of Oz parody developing here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose isn't the primary option.
> ...


More...

Curry played about 5 minutes/game for most of the season. He was the #1 option on the 2nd unit, and decently effective.

Chandler was the starting C for much of the season.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree, Crawford and Curry have to be benched for a game for two reasons: to see if it's actually mostly their fault and to "motivate" them. It's sad that this is the only way the team can motivate them. Make them earn the playing time, cause they sure don't deserve it now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> I see two of the 3C's have packed it in. Curry's completely intimidated and has lost all confidence You've really got to start questioning his heart at this time. Crawford hasn't even attempted to play defense. He's playing as though he'd rather be somewhere else. Neither of them deserve anymore PT this evening. And when Friday rolls around I'd have both of them take a seat on the bench and trot out a starting lineup of Rose, Robinson, Johnson, Marshall and Chandler. And if they are benched, who will they blame it on this time?


I disagree. I say throw Curry out there and make him play until he fouls out. Let him be on the court and hear the boos while he gets dominated by Scott Padgett. I think when you put these guys on the bench you are sheltering them. If they're going to play like garbage players, then they should have to play garbage minutes.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

This is a joke!
BC isn't the blame, I can tell you that. The only player that has 
improved over the summer was Tyson....Jamal, and Eddy look like
lost rookies. Eddy is scared playing against Yao. Jamal wants to shoot, we need to concentrate on perimter "d" because Steve and Mobley are a combined 4-6 from the field. If they get off in the 2nd along with Yao this could get very u-g-l-y.

I think it's time to make a trade soon....6 years of not making the playoffs is gonna hurt!

Just sick!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> That's about it. Somewhere Tim Floyd is smiling.
> 
> At what point as a coach do you just go off on young guys like Curry who are under-achieving and making the same mistakes over and over? Knowing Eddy's personality, he probably wouldn't respond well to this, but he needs to be told how bad he is sucking and in a demostrative way.


Come 4th Q on Saturday night, Timmy is gonna have a hard keeping his laughter in at the Bulls pathetic offense.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> That's what scares the hell out of me Kimet, is Eddy might need a trip to the wizard to get some heart (in the words of Bryan Cox). Hmmm...somewhere I see a Wizard of Oz parody developing here.


Eddy isn't the Tin Man. He's the Lion.










Roll that mane into cornrolls and you are most of the way there.


:sigh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And what's Crawford doing out there that is so bad? He's the only one of our perimeter players getting to the line. And he's our leading scorer right now.

On the box score he's outplaying Jalen so far.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wish everyone on this team had Tyson Chandler's heart.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry is now 0-8


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think all the people who were defending Curry for getting kicked out of Tim Grover's A.T.T.A.C.K camp really need to think about this. This isn't something new. He has no work ethic, plain and simple.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Great hustle 3 point play by Tyson. I swear, 5 Chandlers would play better than the Bulls are right now, even if they couldn't bring the ball up the court.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What a move Ja-Mal...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> And what's Crawford doing out there that is so bad? He's the only one of our perimeter players getting to the line. And he's our leading scorer right now.
> 
> On the box score he's outplaying Jalen so far.


Francis is 7-10 FG against him. How's that for starters?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddy isn't the Tin Man. He's the Lion.
> ...



BWAhahahahahahaahah! 

I realized the Cowardly Lion was a better fit for Curry after I posted. Eak, never thought I would see the day when the cowardly Lion would have cornrolls! Who is our version of the Tin Man? ScareCrow?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 12 pts, 10 rebounds. Double double.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson already has a double-double
12/10


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The problem with this team is that no one PENETRATES. They all settle for the jump shot. It's either go down to the post... or shoot a jump shot. There's no penetration by the guards or forwards at all...

Is that what BC Is teachin this team? To shoot a jumpshot or go down low?

HORRIBLE


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Francis is 7-10 FG against him. How's that for starters?


The rockets as a team are lighting up everybody on our team. The only person not shooting at a good clip is Kelvin Cato, who isn't known for his offensive game.

So how does that single Crawford out? And how many of those points were against Crawford?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry just scored. 1 pt


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> Is that what BC Is teachin this team?



I hope Bill isn't teaching this team jumpshots because he sure had one ugly-*** shot himself...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 10 field goals.

Make it 11, ERob with the dunk.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What a horrible shot Rose


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> The rockets as a team are lighting up everybody on our team. The only person not shooting at a good clip is Kelvin Cato, who isn't known for his offensive game.
> ...


All came against Crawford.

Francis 17 minutes, Crawford 17 minutes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice D Curry... just let Francis get that layup.

YA FAT LAZY PIECE OF TRASH!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> All came against Crawford.
> ...


Surely you jest. Just because Francis plays 17 minutes doesn't mean that they were all played against Crawford. Are you actually watching the game?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I can't recall the last time I've seen so many clanked shots. Blame cartwright all you want, but these are NBA players and they can't sink a simple, uncontested 15 ft. jumpshot. The Bulls have gotten some decent looks on the offensive side of the ball. They just can't shoot worth a damn. Rose. Clank. Gill. Clank. Crawford. Clank. Curry. No clank. (It simply get's blocked).


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

pathetic:nonono:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls shooting 23% Wow.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Do you guys not notice this?

There is no penetration what so ever. It's all jump shots...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Just because Francis plays 17 minutes doesn't mean that they were all played against Crawford. Are you actually watching the game?


Yes, I'm watching the game.

I'm watching francis go wherever he wants with the ball with Jamal guarding him.

I saw Jamal drive to the hoop a couple of times early on. Nothing since then. 

Crawford is 2-8 FG.

Rose isn't much better at 2-7 FG.

Jamal just got picked off francis by Jim Jackson and jamal just disappeared. Francis hit a wide open shot.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

If we ever learn to shoot we could be dangerous.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I think Jalen Rose could be both the Tin Man AND the Scarecrow.

No heart and no brain.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm done for this team for a few days...I can't stand this any longer...get back to me in a few months(when they win their second game perhaps)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I can't recall the last time I've seen so many clanked shots. Blame cartwright all you want, but these are NBA players and they can't sink a simple, uncontested 15 ft. jumpshot. The Bulls have gotten some decent looks on the offensive side of the ball. They just can't shoot worth a damn. Rose. Clank. Gill. Clank. Crawford. Clank. Curry. No clank. (It simply get's blocked).


Its not just clanks...they're throwing up shots like they are playing with a medicine ball.

This is just sad.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

On a bright side, I'm leading the race for the ribs. I'm the only one that predict that we would lose by 15 pts. Look like I might have overestimate this Bulls team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Yao Ming will foul out Eddy Curry in the first quarter.
> 
> And the Rockets will win:
> ...


Nice call.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Notice how much 2 ERob is playing. Right now they have Chandler, Blount, Marshall, Erob, & JC out there. 
They have done this before, where they had Blount, Marshall, Fizer, ERob & Mason out there in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls lose by 30, 99-69.


I overestimated the Bulls offense.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

i THINK pAXSON WILL REBUILD from next year..he'll keep only Tyson.

Players show no desire whatsoever....maybe they shouldn't burn themselves so much at practise


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was half kidding though.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I just got in and turned the game on and read some posts, what the hell are they doing??
Curry 0-8, 1 point??
ONE!?
How is that even possible.


It looks like they weren't penetrating before (judging by past posts), but now they are but missing easy ones (Jamal just clanked a little floater in the lane)

This is ugly,
Tyson's box score is the only one that looks good, but it doesnt look like he's been playing the starters much, has he?? They're each at like 20 minutes a piece, though I guess thats not too bad cause it doesnt look like any of the deserve to be out there, except Tyson.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This Is The Lowest Point Of The Rebuilding Phase.. Before We Had 'Potential' And Hope.. Now What?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jumpshot...Jumpshot...Jumpshot...Jumpshot...Jumpshot...Jumpshot...
Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...Clank...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Will the Bulls even get 70 pts tonight? Has everyone outside of Chandler given up? Is BC the most brain-dead coach of all-time? 

Just a few of the many questions surrounding this franchise...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Whoever mentioned that JC was getting picked off and disappearing on screen roll was absolutley correct. Marshall keeps getting stuck on Francis on the perimeter.
Francis has just toyed with the Bulls all night long. He has done whatever he wants. He can get to the basket anytime he pleases. :heart:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Great, we're already playing garbage time "IMAGETMINE" basketball. Can't win, may as well pad the stats by jacking up shots before the shot clock hits 20.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Since I allotted for the "Bad Bulls" to lose by 40, does that count? It's evident that the bad bulls have come out in spades.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Ive never seen a entire team shoot so cold all at once .No one can make a shot and no amount coaching can make the shot go in .


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know what our team reminds me of?

The Cavs of last year. Last years cavs had talent and potential to. But horrid coaching and general chaos led to a 17 win season. Sadly there's no Lebron at the end of our trail.

Krause was a ****ing moron for blowing up our championship team to rebuild...into this?

We could have faded away and still have been at this stage by now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

29 point lead....More boos.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23%..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We are by FAR the worst team in the league. Its a complete NO BRAINER now. We r the worst defensive team in the league and the worst offensive team as well. We've only one player on our team who actually plays hard.

The bulls r a disgrace to themselves, and the city of chicago.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I was half kidding though.


I wasn't kidding, but I didn't know Pip wouldn't play, either.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> You know what our team reminds me of?
> 
> The Cavs of last year. Last years cavs had talent and potential to. But horrid coaching and general chaos led to a 17 win season. Sadly there's no Lebron at the end of our trail.
> ...


Thank you. Well said.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Boooooooooo


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

"Everything can change in the blink of an eye..." That's true. Blink once and we're down by 10. Blink again and we're down by 30


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford back in.

C'mon, kid. Take some shots. You're the only offense we have out there.


80-48.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

the best part of probably being at this game would've being able to see those fat guys dance.. :|


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Sadly there's no Lebron at the end of our trail.


No Melo or Darko either

This is the lowest I've ever felt as a Bulls fan, by FAR


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Is there something wrong with me if I dont care any longer.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

theoretically, if the bulls were shooting 50% and were taking all 2 point shots, they would have 31 more points right now.
coincidentally, they're down by 31..
now 32


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing 3 guards.

Mason Jr, Crawford, Gill.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Slightly off topic but doesn't Norris look svelte this year? It can't just be the hair.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Paxson doesn't do something major by the end of this week, whether that's firing a coach or trading one of the C's, then he should be given his walking papers. Or have his head examined.

This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maurice Taylor has no fear of Curry or Chandler. He's only 2-8, but he's taken it right to our bigs.

Curry just fouled him hard. Finally.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (Jemel Irief, Bullwhip*, TRUTHHURTS*, Chops, C.C.C.P*, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, rlucas4257, ztect, L.O.B, SPMJ, BCH*, Nesovic, BBallFan*, ChiTownFan, DaBullz, superdave, Mikedc, Future, victor_vc, Killuminati, ez8o5, TomBoerwinkle#1*, rosenthall*, fl_flash*, Fergus, kcchiefs-fan*, DaFuture, uracornball, unBULLievable, Half-Life*, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, BSchmaranz, Kismet*, Chicago_Cow, TheLastTruePG, The Franchise, jnrjr79, KA, JRose5, Dwight2Duke, Coyat, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, ArtestFan, bpm183, JPBulls, sonny, jefflibulls, truebluefan*)

Wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Slightly off topic but doesn't Norris look svelte this year? It can't just be the hair.


He lost a lot of weight, as per Van Gundy's orders. Van Gundy is a no-nonsense sort of guy, who has taken the chaos left over from good guy Rudy T and really put these guys in line.

It's a shame we didn't try and get him this summer...or Silas...or Carlisle...or whoever...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
This is the second time the Bulls have been killed. The Bulls suck forget about playoffs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Whoa.

Bulls played defense that posession. 24 second violation.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> This is the second time the Bulls have been killed. The Bulls suck forget about playoffs.


Third time they've been killed.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> This is the second time the Bulls have been killed. The Bulls suck forget about playoffs.


Third time, dude. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Yikes. Curry is playing horribly.*

Its the battle of the bad rebounding future perennial all-star centers of the NBA. At the half, a combined 4 rebs for Curry and Ming.

Stuart


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Eddy and Tyson are still 20 year olds. Nobody is getting traded.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dives on the floor to force a jump ball.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, johnston797, Chops, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, rlucas4257, RetroDreams, ztect, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, SPMJ, krob, Nesovic, Philo, ChiTownFan, DaBullz, Mikedc, Future, victor_vc, Killuminati, ez8o5, Fergus, DaFuture, unBULLievable, s a b a s 11, BullspgJayWill#22, FrozenIceCube, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, Chicago_Cow, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, jnrjr79, KA, JRose5, Dwight2Duke, Coyat, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, ArtestFan, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, sonny, jefflibulls, superdave)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone just see that?

Tyson was supposed to come in... got summoned, but then called back to the bench. He proceeded to throw his towel down in disgust.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

We have got to come up with some decent guardplay or this season is over.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice to see Jamal heating up when it doesn't matter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry fouled out. Tom Dore said, "Eddy wanted out of the game."

Sheesh.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Eddy Is Pathetic..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Anyone just see that?
> 
> Tyson was supposed to come in... got summoned, but then called back to the bench. He proceeded to throw his towel down in disgust.


Yep, no sense risking anything w/Tyson's back. He's done all he can tonight. Too bad we can't say that about the rest of them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry fouled out. Tom Dore said, "Eddy wanted out of the game."
> 
> Sheesh.


Sums it up:

Eddy wanted out, Tyson wanted in. Both out of the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Corrie Blount, 2-3 FG, is our only guy shooting .500 from the floor.

How bad can it get?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

98-66

whoever picked 99-69 was dang close.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

These losses can't be hung on Cartwright alone. Something might need to be done if the first 20 games resemble the effort given tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Can I change my prediction?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Can I change my prediction?


You can do whatever you want. You're an administrator ;-)

Want a bib with those ribs?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> You can do whatever you want. You're an administrator ;-)
> ...


OH. I forgot. Yes please.  LOL


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Darnit, I had a strange problem with my system and was unable to come online to put in my game prediction. I'm been watching the game and all I have to say is ..... :uhoh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On a good note:

We have a lot of posters tied at one game. :uhoh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson continues a leadership role. The only positive from tonight

14pts / 17rebs / 8-11FT


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

F! 

I've seen all I need to see.

Curry is never NEVER going to be a star in this league. He makes the Kandiman look like Bill Russell.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's look at the bright side: This loss brings us closer to the firing of Bill Cartwright.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

They didn't seem to run as much Triangle tonight. Different offense. Same results. I'm thinking the coaching staff is starting to grasp at straws. If you're in your fourth game of the sesaon and you're already screwing around with you offensive philosophy - you're not doing you job right.

I've pretty much supported cartwright but three games of non-existant effort is inexcuseable.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Tyson continues a leadership role. The only positive from tonight
> 
> 14pts / 17rebs / 8-11FT


Thank god for tyson or else would have been blown out in 3 of 4 games.  

Um, wait.....Can you imagine the scores had we not have had Tyson??? I have no complaints about him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, johnston797, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, RetroDreams, SPMJ, Showtyme, BCH*, Nesovic, Philo, thrice911, superdave, Mikedc, TellCoby, Killuminati, ez8o5, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, fl_flash*, hogey11, Showtime84'*, uracornball, unBULLievable, Half-Life*, FrozenIceCube, E L D R U H M A I, MirageRon, Kismet*, Shanghai Kid, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, jnrjr79, Greg Ostertag!, JRose5, theyoungsrm, trees*, Locke, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, Sith, PyroManiac, FireCartwrightNow, DaBullz)

Yikes.

Bulls losing is good for this forum.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

1 pt.... 1 pt..... WTF!!!!!

Horrible... the man has no heart. 

You know what would've been perfect.... a tandem of Brand and Chandler...... ah... those What Ifs again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, johnston797, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, hoops*, RetroDreams, SPMJ, Showtyme, BCH*, Nesovic, Philo, thrice911, superdave, Mikedc, TellCoby, Killuminati, ez8o5, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, Darius Miles Davis, fl_flash*, hogey11, Showtime84'*, uracornball, unBULLievable, Half-Life*, FrozenIceCube, E L D R U H M A I, MirageRon, Kismet*, Shanghai Kid, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, jnrjr79, Greg Ostertag!, JRose5, theyoungsrm, trees*, Locke, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, Sith, PyroManiac, FireCartwrightNow, DaBullz)
> 
> Yikes.
> ...


Must have a lot to say. Can't say I blame them. This four game stretch is the worse I have ever seen from any bulls team, period. Too many veterans on this team to allow this to happen


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

two starters field goal %
Gill 0%
Curry 0%


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow... honestly... who to blame? Curry? Gill? Rose? Crawford? Cartwright?


Everyone?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Wow... honestly... who to blame? Curry? Gill? Rose? Crawford? Cartwright?
> 
> 
> Everyone?


Matt Lloyd. :sigh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Wow... honestly... who to blame? Curry? Gill? Rose? Crawford? Cartwright?
> 
> 
> Everyone?


Ding Ding! We have a winner


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Jazz beat t-wolves. 

Lets fire their coach while we are at it.

Kandi 2 pts and 8 rebounds. 

Ostertag 12 pts 21 rebounds. Harpring, 32 pts 10 boards.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jerry Sloan is the best coach in the league.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

It's too bad Cartwright physically can't yell his head off at these kids. Cause they need to hear it. I'll volunteer... just walk in the locker room and start yelling nonstop. They need to wake up from whatever la-la land they are in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Jerry Sloan is the best coach in the league.


He and Rick Adelman were teammates on the Bulls in the 1970s.

If we're going to get rid of Cartwright, I'd take either of those ex-Bulls as a replacement!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I *just* saw the result and...:laugh: 

I laughed at my own team... :no: 



:sour:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> <p align="center">
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the super-nice post to start this thread!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> He and Rick Adelman were teammates on the Bulls in the 1970s.
> ...


Can you imagine Jerry Sloan if his Jazz team played like the Bulls are playing? Oh man. I think Sloan would actually murder Eddy Curry. Like with his bare hands.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't care what anyone says...BC is NOT the issue here! Chandler came to work this year ready to win, Curry doesn't realize the season has started, and Jamal...well I don't understand what the hell he's doing??? In the fist quarter he came down and jacked up a shot with out setting the offense, then came down on the next trip and drove to the basket an threw up a prayer (with out setting the offense once agian). 

HEY DON"T COMPLAIN WHEN YOUR BENCHED AGIAN!!! NEITHER HAVE SHOWN ANY IMPROVMENT OVER THE SUMMER. IT WAS ALL HYPE and that's it.

In the imortal words of Bill Walton: "HORRIABLE, just HORRIABLE!"


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Heh, gosh, I actually miss Fred Hoiberg and Trent right now. Not a lick of talent, but atleast they showed up every night. 

****, even Dali, a little bit. This team right now is just so hard to root for. If were going to suck, I would rather it be with guys who were atleast likeable in some way.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

See ya Bill...this is the end of the road for you. 


We made so many mistakes in the offseason...getting Pippen and Gill...we don't even need those guys. All we need are the same players we had last year...that team was much more exciting and a lot better and A LOT more unselfish. Rose was the leader and he was actually passing towards the end of the season. Now we have positions that are so clogged that we don't even know what to do. How could we have NOT seen this coming???? 

If we had traded away Marshall for George there would be one less PF...we should have kept Daliborg to backup Curry...Curry would have played a lot better...Tyson would still be Tyson..and Jamal would be playing A LOT better if we haven't drafted Heinrich..I don't know what is going on. THe scary thing is we might never become good with the talent that we have right now...and that is just depressing.

Hopefully we get a REAL coach soon so that this team can play WITH the coach...not AGAINST him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Marshall + #7 for Wade

That would have helped.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> take time to enjoy a confrontation between what will one day be the two best centers in basketball, EC and YM. And don't be surprised to see Eddy rise to the level of his competition.



Hmmmm....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW, 

The rockets had only ONE offensive rebound last night. Didn't need them though.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> And what's Crawford doing out there that is so bad? He's the only one of our perimeter players getting to the line. And he's our leading scorer right now.
> 
> On the box score he's outplaying Jalen so far.


He ended up 6-18.

33%

*33%*


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I think all the people who were defending Curry for getting kicked out of Tim Grover's A.T.T.A.C.K camp really need to think about this. This isn't something new. He has no work ethic, plain and simple.






> The only thing that can stop Eddy Curry from becoming the next dominant force in the NBA is Eddy Curry.
> --
> In a much hyped matchup with Tyson Chandler, Curry left the 30+ scouts who came to see the matchup scratching their heads. *Must continue to "want it"*


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/eddycurry.htm



(Sorry to bring up old comments from the thread, but I didn't see the game and am reading it for insight.)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Nice to see Jamal heating up when it doesn't matter.


Gee, Krause wanted Rose to teach him the NBA way but this is too much.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> The rockets had only ONE offensive rebound last night. Didn't need them though.


They missed a basket?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Guess what, this thread is the most viewed thread in the history of the Bulls' board. It probably is appropriate that it was started by a non-Bulls fan.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> wow.


wow indeed.

I think the losing is really bringing the board together though. I mean, where else are you going to go with your frustration?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> Guess what, this thread is the most viewed thread in the history of the Bulls' board. It probably is appropriate that it was started by a non-Bulls fan.


Thank you, thank you. I do have a name.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yes but it lasted just two days. The magic thread last night surpassed it. But hey, look at it like this; you have one more chance!


----------

